# OS or projects that need mirrors or torrent seeding



## NodeBytes (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm working on getting a new dedicated server set up. I am currently running an official Ubuntu mirror, a dotdeb mirror, and a couple other operating systems mirrors. I am looking to expand to open source software/projects and other operating systems to mirror or seed torrents for. I have a lot of underutilized resources and would like to get more use out of this server.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sv01 (Jul 7, 2013)

archlinux maybe?


----------



## Cloudrck (Jul 14, 2013)

Think of the FOSS you use, and/or take a look around distrowatch.com, tons of forks/distributions listed that could use mirroring. But if your server isn't going to be around for more than a few years I wouldn't waste anyones time if it's just because you have free resources.


----------



## InfiniteTech (Jul 21, 2013)

What is the aim of all of this? Why are you doing it?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 21, 2013)

*@**InfiniteTech*, If I had an extra server laying around, I wouldn't mind giving back to the FOSS community. I often feel bad for having to download a distro more than once, would be nice to give back in some way at least.

Hard to believe that in this world there is unconditional kindness.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> I'm working on getting a new dedicated server set up. I am currently running an official Ubuntu mirror, a dotdeb mirror, and a couple other operating systems mirrors. I am looking to expand to open source software/projects and other operating systems to mirror or seed torrents for. I have a lot of underutilized resources and would like to get more use out of this server.
> 
> Any ideas would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Alpine can always use additional mirrors.  See: http://wiki.alpinelinux.org/wiki/How_to_setup_a_Alpine_Linux_mirror for more information.


----------

